# Super jolly advice



## Jackal (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi i have a SJ but its a bit noisy and clumps a bit. Is there a website that gives info on servicing or how to check it over ?

thanks

Rich


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How old is the sj and what grind setting is it on as generally sjs don't clump


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

They don't? I have two at the mo and both do! I have to WDT to stop channeling with a bottomless pf.

What would cause the clumping?

I gave both a thorough clean out before I used them. No idea of the age of mine as they were both 2nd hand jobs. Setting is espresso setting!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What beans are you actually grinding with them and how did the burrs feel when you cleaned them out. By setting I expect he means numerically speaking, if too fine this may possibly be a cause but usually a doser will break the clumps up before it hits the portafilter anyway.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

All the beans I've tried so far clump to a greater or lesser extent.

Not sure of the number of the setting, will have to look when I get back home but thought each grinder would vary somewhat from another?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Milanski said:


> All the beans I've tried so far clump to a greater or lesser extent.
> 
> Not sure of the number of the setting, will have to look when I get back home but thought each grinder would vary somewhat from another?


They will vary within reason and if grinder has had its zero point properly set it should all be down to burr wear. When you say its clumping do you mean before you dose or after you dose into the pf. Generally speaking a darker and/or more oily bean ground very finely will have a tendency to clump more, also humidity can play a part in this too.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Going by a Seattle Coffee Gear (I think it was) video description of how to feel if your burrs are blunt or not, mine seem to have lots of life in them yet.

Not sure I understand how grounds would clump before doing into the pf. I grind into the basket and those grinds are a bit clumpy. Don't get me wrong neither are clump monsters but I get clumps of about half a centimeter or so.

What's zero point?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

So all the beans come from the same supplier? Are they all the same 'type'? I have never had a clumping problem with a Mazzer. How do you store the beans? Where is the grinder, is it in a humid area? As for the noise, the SJ shouldn't be that noisy - it's not whisper quiet but it is more than acceptable in its class. The age of a Mazzer is on the grey Mazzer label on the left of the machine - below where it tells you the model, the first two numbers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will come into London next week to visit a mate, might be able to stop by and check out your mazzers


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sweet! I think one of them def is a little out in terms of proper alignment as when I switch it off there is a little noise like the burrs touching as it slows down. It's totally fine when at full pelt tho.

would be a CE to get a pro opinion on them tho. Drop me a pm and we sort the particulars.

Thanks CC.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 16, 2013)

hi, its a 2008 I think the mess is starting to get to me might move to something else .... looks like the nino is good for doserless and single portion grinds


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Niño is awesome


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Niño is awesome


Yeah and so's the price


----------



## Jackal (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, did the funnel mod and the squeegee mod today ... cheaper than throwing 1800 at a new Nino ! let's hope it works a bit better tomorrow.

Need a new machine to replace my Gag classic though. Its come down to Duetto, Spaz mini Viv, Vetrano. Are there any other dual boilers I should look at ? Anyone know the price of the ECM Controvento ? I'm presuming its in the mad 3k+ range ?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> So all the beans come from the same supplier? Are they all the same 'type'? I have never had a clumping problem with a Mazzer. How do you store the beans? Where is the grinder, is it in a humid area? As for the noise, the SJ shouldn't be that noisy - it's not whisper quiet but it is more than acceptable in its class. The age of a Mazzer is on the grey Mazzer label on the left of the machine - below where it tells you the model, the first two numbers.


Coffeechap, when are you in tahn?

 

xiuxiuejar, beans are from different suppliers, different origins and roasts, stored in a cool dry cupboard in the bags they came in. The grinder is in my kitchen, next to the cooker but the extractor is always on when we cook and I only make coffee during the day hours before or after cooking. I suspect my analysis of the burrs is at fault...

One of the Mazzers is n 02 the other an 00.

Apologies for jumoing on your thread Jackal. How are the mods working out?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jackal said:


> Ok, did the funnel mod and the squeegee mod today ... cheaper than throwing 1800 at a new Nino ! let's hope it works a bit better tomorrow.
> 
> Need a new machine to replace my Gag classic though. Its come down to Duetto, Spaz mini Viv, Vetrano. Are there any other dual boilers I should look at ? Anyone know the price of the ECM Controvento ? I'm presuming its in the mad 3k+ range ?


Bella Barista's Quickmill Verona, Rocket R58, also still worth looking at the Expobar Office Leva Dual Boiler (aka Brewtus) as it would leave a lot of cash in the pot for a new grinder maybe with the saving buying an Expo and selling your Sj could get you a 2nd hand Mythos or K30.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 16, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Bella Barista's Quickmill Verona, Rocket R58, also still worth looking at the Expobar Office Leva Dual Boiler (aka Brewtus) as it would leave a lot of cash in the pot for a new grinder maybe with the saving buying an Expo and selling your Sj could get you a 2nd hand Mythos or K30.


thanks, love the looks of the R58 but the detachable PID and its user interface really put me off ... should i be bothered by that ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jackal said:


> thanks, love the looks of the R58 but the detachable PID and its user interface really put me off ... should i be bothered by that ?


Not really, depends how much you think you'll need to actually mess about with the temperature. I personally prefer it's look without a digital readout beaming at me. But then I have a lever and.love it's old school look


----------

